# Velodyne Minivee 8"



## Jason_olsen (Feb 26, 2013)

The problem that i am having is that the internal fuse on the Minivee has blown. So I replaced the 8 amp fuse inside and screwed it back together, it worked fine so i turned the system off. 1 hour passes and i hear the same noise out of the sub when the fuse blew the first time. Sadly the sub wasn't even on and not in use, but the fuse still blew. I had the auto turn on active and have always had it that way. My amp is a Denon AVR X5200W any advice on what happened why would sub have blown when the Denon isn't even sending signal to turn on. 

Thanks for any advice you folks can provide...

Jason


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

How long did you test it after replacing the fuse? It's odd that a fuse would blow while the sub was in standby instead of when it was on and working. What's even more bizarre is that you heard a noise after the fuse blew. It should be dead silent because there's no power going to the amp. What type of noise was it?


----------



## Jason_olsen (Feb 26, 2013)

It made that noise once before but The first time it happened it was when the sub was in use I heard it make the noise and knew the sub had blown a fuse. The second time it happened the sub was powered down but it had the auto sensing on and I didn’t know why it would’ve blown that time.


----------

